# Unable to post a FS thread



## Papa Shank (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Just popped back on to the best ERG site I know to post a FS thread, only to find that I don't seem to be able to. I had a look at the requirements of being on the site for a certain length of time and having x number of posts but I still don't seem to be able to post a thread.

I'm guessing it's because I've been away for a while, but can any of you admin and mods help me out?


----------

